# Suche jemanden der mich wirbt



## LeftJoke (11. April 2019)

Servus,

 

ich bin ein WoW neuling und möchte gerne in das Spielgeschehen einsteigen. Gerne mit Begleitung! Ich würde gerne auf dem Server Antonidas auf der Alli Seite spielen. Ein Headset und Teamspeak 3 wäre natürlich super. Gerne wäre ich auch bereit dich als Werber einzutragen für gemeinsame Vorteile 

 

blizzard add: LeftJoke#2688


----------

